# Private Place - secret, secure SMS, MMS and calls [RCB 2 COMPANION]



## subspace

*Private Place lets you communicate secretly and securely.*

Secure calls and SMS with friends and lovers. Hide bills and bank alerts from prying eyes. Private Place will never let you down.

*Features:*

☆ Hides all communications with enabled contacts
☆ Disguises itself as a fully working calculator
☆ Secures, sweeps or rejects incoming calls
☆ Encrypts all its data with passkeys
☆ Root access ensures 100% up-time for total peace of mind

All of this comes in a beautiful package, our own mix of HOLO UI and a functional, flippable sidebar.

We have also added some great tech like swipe to call and an in-app widget that shows pertinent information.

This 7-day trial gives you plenty of time to explore the many features.

*Some functionality is currently in Beta:*

- Only four visual styles for now
- MMS only works with pictures

*Link:*

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fahrbot.apps.security.firewall

*Screens:*


----------



## subspace

Comments are welcome at this early stage guys!


----------



## subspace

0.9.2.4-B11

Added "Sweep only mode" (use it to temporarily disable call blocking)
Added "Use contact colors" to Convo UI options
Changed sidebar widget behavior
Changed contact setting defaults (notifications mostly)
Added Debug logging option (please enable it if you have technical issues)
Changed lots of descriptions for clarity


----------



## ncdub

I've used RCB since its early beta so I am pretty happy to see something like this from Farhbot Mobile! Just installed.

Sent from my Motorola DynaTac


----------



## subspace

ncdub said:


> I've used RCB since its early beta so I am pretty happy to see something like this from Farhbot Mobile! Just installed.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTac


Thanks! Let me know what you think, i havent spent any time on pr for this yet... hoping to iron out the kinks first.

Also, did you know that we will soon be updating RCB to a whole new UI? And it is going to be designed to work together with this app? Now you do


----------



## subspace

subspace said:


> Thanks! Let me know what you think, i havent spent any time on pr for this yet... hoping to iron out the kinks first.
> 
> Also, did you know that we will soon be updating RCB to a whole new UI? And it is going to be designed to work together with this app? Now you do


There will be a release today!

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## subspace

ncdub said:


> I've used RCB since its early beta so I am pretty happy to see something like this from Farhbot Mobile! Just installed.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTac


0.9.2.6

Added backup of imported contact pictures (and fixed other import/export problems)
Removed toggles (replaced with swipe on contact)
Fixed crashing issue in start up wizard
Fixed rare crash on sweeping logs
Added more verbose logging (please enable it before sending us logs)


----------



## quickdraw86

I gave private place another try. I had a crash on my initial visit to set my password on the calculator, and sent my dump (couldn't enable verbose logging beforehand), but was able to use the app thereafter without further crashes.

My thoughts:

Sweep mode works perfectly for call logs, amazing feature. Also, the change made to swipe on contact for activating sweep mode is great.

The notification for new messages in the notification pulldown is awesome, "calculator successfully updated". The play store status bar icon for messages is also perfect.

I was unable to view MMS. A message showed from my contact, but had the message ID without the picture. Also, my stock HTC sense 3.6 lockscreen showed a 1 notification on my STOCK messaging shortcut for the MMS message I received, but, when I launched stock messaging from my lockscreen, the message thread between my private place contact and myself wasn't there (good). I don't know if it's possible to prevent that lockscreen notification for stock messaging, but no big deal as it looks like a ghost notification as is.

in conversations, is it possible to change bubble colors for sent and received messages? I may have missed the options for that if it is, but, if not, those options would be a welcome addition.

Exporting call logs and messages to stock apps with the removal of a private place contact works well. Nice feature.

Overall, this is shaping up to be a great app! Once MMS is working, this app will serve its purpose perfectly. This is great work, and well worth checking out for anyone else that may be reading and curious.


----------



## subspace

quickdraw86 said:


> I gave private place another try. I had a crash on my initial visit to set my password on the calculator, and sent my dump (couldn't enable verbose logging beforehand), but was able to use the app thereafter without further crashes.
> 
> My thoughts:
> 
> Sweep mode works perfectly for call logs, amazing feature. Also, the change made to swipe on contact for activating sweep mode is great.
> 
> The notification for new messages in the notification pulldown is awesome, "calculator successfully updated". The play store status bar icon for messages is also perfect.
> 
> I was unable to view MMS. A message showed from my contact, but had the message ID without the picture. Also, my stock HTC sense 3.6 lockscreen showed a 1 notification on my STOCK messaging shortcut for the MMS message I received, but, when I launched stock messaging from my lockscreen, the message thread between my private place contact and myself wasn't there (good). I don't know if it's possible to prevent that lockscreen notification for stock messaging, but no big deal as it looks like a ghost notification as is.
> 
> in conversations, is it possible to change bubble colors for sent and received messages? I may have missed the options for that if it is, but, if not, those options would be a welcome addition.
> 
> Exporting call logs and messages to stock apps with the removal of a private place contact works well. Nice feature.
> 
> Overall, this is shaping up to be a great app! Once MMS is working, this app will serve its purpose perfectly. This is great work, and well worth checking out for anyone else that may be reading and curious.


Sorry for the belated response - taking a may break.

Thanks for the comments! Tell me again about MMS - you're using CDMA right? And these messages that do show only headers are in the app or in the stock messenger?

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## quickdraw86

subspace said:


> Sorry for the belated response - taking a may break.
> 
> Thanks for the comments! Tell me again about MMS - you're using CDMA right? And these messages that do show only headers are in the app or in the stock messenger?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


No worries, everyone needs time away sometimes.

I'm on CDMA, on Verizon. The MMS with headers and message ID text only occur inside private place. I am unable to receive MMS in the private place app from a private place contact to be clear.

This application has a lot of potential. I have a dummy feature phone on my account as well as my smartphone. I can add my feature phone's number as a private place contact on my smartphone and test MMS receiving if that would help.


----------



## subspace

quickdraw86 said:


> No worries, everyone needs time away sometimes.
> 
> I'm on CDMA, on Verizon. The MMS with headers and message ID text only occur inside private place. I am unable to receive MMS in the private place app from a private place contact to be clear.
> 
> This application has a lot of potential. I have a dummy feature phone on my account as well as my smartphone. I can add my feature phone's number as a private place contact on my smartphone and test MMS receiving if that would help.


What would really help is if you enabled debug logging, and then sent yourself a few MMS from a extant contact. After about five or ten minutes, send logs through the app. Please make sure to mention the number that these MMS are supposed to come from and "from RootzWiki" or something so I know its you.

With some good logs thus should be easy to fix - would have done it already but we don't have CDMA in Europe!

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## subspace

*0.9.2.7*

Fixed missed call notifications in sweep mode
Reworked notification behavior
Added RCB2 handlers
Updated summaries for notifications (read them please people)


----------



## subspace

quickdraw86 said:


> What would really help is if you enabled debug logging, and then sent yourself a few MMS from a extant contact. After about five or ten minutes, send logs through the app. Please make sure to mention the number that these MMS are supposed to come from and "from RootzWiki" or something so I know its you.
> 
> With some good logs thus should be easy to fix - would have done it already but we don't have CDMA in Europe!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


Please do this when you get a chance, I'm chafing to get MMS fixed on CDMA


----------



## quickdraw86

subspace said:


> Please do this when you get a chance, I'm chafing to get MMS fixed on CDMA


Will get you logs tonight.


----------



## subspace

quickdraw86 said:


> Will get you logs tonight.


Thanks, I'll contact you through email if I need more


----------



## quickdraw86

subspace said:


> Thanks, I'll contact you through email if I need more


Okay, sounds good. I just sent my log of the crash that happens after installation on the password setup screen, and also my log of the MMS receiving. I hope they will be helpful in fixing the MMS and crash issues.


----------



## subspace

quickdraw86 said:


> Okay, sounds good. I just sent my log of the crash that happens after installation on the password setup screen, and also my log of the MMS receiving. I hope they will be helpful in fixing the MMS and crash issues.


Yep I see them, will communicate further, thanks very much.


----------



## subspace

quickdraw86 said:


> Okay, sounds good. I just sent my log of the crash that happens after installation on the password setup screen, and also my log of the MMS receiving. I hope they will be helpful in fixing the MMS and crash issues.


Hmm. Unfortunately that wasnt enough - though i think im on the right track. Im about to upload a new version with added CDMA verbosity - please use it in the exact same way you did the last one.

Hopefully this one will lead me deeper into the mysterious world of CDMA. How you americans live without sim cards i just dont know 

In any case, lots of other little issues are fixed as well, and of course we have finally fixed that gnarly (5 sim card supporting!) ril implementation on the Galaxy S4.


----------



## quickdraw86

subspace said:


> Hmm. Unfortunately that wasnt enough - though i think im on the right track. Im about to upload a new version with added CDMA verbosity - please use it in the exact same way you did the last one.
> 
> Hopefully this one will lead me deeper into the mysterious world of CDMA. How you americans live without sim cards i just dont know
> 
> In any case, lots of other little issues are fixed as well, and of course we have finally fixed that gnarly (5 sim card supporting!) ril implementation on the Galaxy S4.


Okay. Will do. My device does use a sim card, it's a dual radio device, one radio for CDMA, one for 4G. So, if Private Place will work on the HTC thunderbolt, with its patchwork RIL, it'll run on just about all but the newest devices. What's the version number of the new version you're uploading?


----------



## subspace

Here it is:

0.9.2.8

Added compatibility with Galaxy S4 and S3 Mini
Added more verbosity to MMS dump for CDMA multipart SMS/MMS detection
Fixed rare issue with IAB when item is not showing as purchased on first launch
Fixed some string issues


----------



## subspace

Any issues?

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## quickdraw86

subspace said:


> Any issues?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


It appears that MMS receiving is still not working on CDMA. I just sent you some fresh logs. The crash that was happening on the initial visit to the password setup screen seems to be resolved in the latest version.


----------



## subspace

quickdraw86 said:


> It appears that MMS receiving is still not working on CDMA. I just sent you some fresh logs. The crash that was happening on the initial visit to the password setup screen seems to be resolved in the latest version.


I believe last nights released has fixed CDMA MMS issues. Please let me know!


----------



## quickdraw86

subspace said:


> I believe last nights released has fixed CDMA MMS issues. Please let me know!


I'll try and report back later tonight.


----------



## quickdraw86

subspace said:


> I believe last nights released has fixed CDMA MMS issues. Please let me know!


Sorry for the delay, I just started at a summer job and have been busy. I've tried the latest version, and MMS receiving on CDMA is now working perfectly, but sending MMS to a private place contact fails with an "invalid recipient" system dialog. The app crashed on me again after a fresh install, it happened when I visited password setup. I've sent fresh logs of both issues.


----------



## subspace

quickdraw86 said:


> Sorry for the delay, I just started at a summer job and have been busy. I've tried the latest version, and MMS receiving on CDMA is now working perfectly, but sending MMS to a private place contact fails with an "invalid recipient" system dialog. The app crashed on me again after a fresh install, it happened when I visited password setup. I've sent fresh logs of both issues.


Hmm. There will be another release today. But if possible, please perform the usual actions and send some logs of yesterdays release, it should help me refine the fixes further.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## subspace

*0.9.2.13*

Fixed SMS and MMS duplication
Fixed notification click action issue
Fixed WAP on CDMA
Updated daemon to version 88 (RCB 2 standard)


----------



## quickdraw86

subspace said:


> Hmm. There will be another release today. But if possible, please perform the usual actions and send some logs of yesterdays release, it should help me refine the fixes further.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


I tried the latest version and the one before it, and can report no issues whatsoever! MMS sending and receiving works perfectly on CDMA, and no force closes at all. Great app, THANK YOU.


----------



## subspace

quickdraw86 said:


> I tried the latest version and the one before it, and can report no issues whatsoever! MMS sending and receiving works perfectly on CDMA, and no force closes at all. Great app, THANK YOU.


Strange - we are still getting reports of it not working correctly - people say the download button does nothing. Its happened to me too, but for me its likely just network issues as im in the country.

I think im going to add some sort of auto-download setting where users get an option to 1. immediately show incoming mms and try to download its content (like now) or 2. wait for content to download, then show the mms (this should work the way android does it).


----------



## quickdraw86

subspace said:


> Strange - we are still getting reports of it not working correctly - people say the download button does nothing. Its happened to me too, but for me its likely just network issues as im in the country.
> 
> I think im going to add some sort of auto-download setting where users get an option to 1. immediately show incoming mms and try to download its content (like now) or 2. wait for content to download, then show the mms (this should work the way android does it).


Hmm... Yeah, that is odd. I was wanting to send you more logs, but everything is working for me. If you push an update with the MMS download handling changes you described, I can test it if you'd like, let me know.


----------



## subspace

quickdraw86 said:


> Hmm... Yeah, that is odd. I was wanting to send you more logs, but everything is working for me. If you push an update with the MMS download handling changes you described, I can test it if you'd like, let me know.


Were all a bit busy with next weeks public beta of RCB 2, but the MMS libraries are shared so as soon as that's out I'll build PP as well.

I'll let you know!


----------



## subspace

quickdraw86 said:


> Hmm... Yeah, that is odd. I was wanting to send you more logs, but everything is working for me. If you push an update with the MMS download handling changes you described, I can test it if you'd like, let me know.


1.0.2.0

Fixed all known issues
Updated daemon

0.9.2.14

Fixed issues with MMS on CDMA devices
Fixed incoming call handling issues in sweep mode
Fixed issues from user replies

0.9.2.13

Fixed SMS and MMS duplication
Fixed notification click action issue


----------



## quickdraw86

subspace said:


> 1.0.2.0
> 
> Fixed all known issues
> Updated daemon
> 
> 0.9.2.14
> 
> Fixed issues with MMS on CDMA devices
> Fixed incoming call handling issues in sweep mode
> Fixed issues from user replies
> 
> 0.9.2.13
> 
> Fixed SMS and MMS duplication
> Fixed notification click action issue


I didn't find any issues in 1.0.2.0, but I updated to 1.0.2.2 today and haven't had a chance to try it out since (a few SMS back-and-forth without issues) as far as MMS goes. Will report back tomorrow on the newest version.


----------



## quickdraw86

1.0.2.3 seems to be working fine. As private place is a free app, I purchased screenshotER to support your developments, and in case I want to run a stock ROM in the future that lacks native screenshot. Great apps!


----------



## subspace

quickdraw86 said:


> 1.0.2.3 seems to be working fine. As private place is a free app, I purchased screenshotER to support your developments, and in case I want to run a stock ROM in the future that lacks native screenshot. Great apps!


Thank you... But PP is not free! Its a seven day trial


----------



## quickdraw86

subspace said:


> Thank you... But PP is not free! Its a seven day trial


Hmm... I was never prompted to make an in-app-purchase or denied access to features of the app after a period of seven days... Maybe because I continually wipe my device and flash ROMs? I'm not at all averse to buying private place, it's a fantastic app, I just haven't seen mention of a purchase in the app.


----------



## subspace

quickdraw86 said:


> Hmm... I was never prompted to make an in-app-purchase or denied access to features of the app after a period of seven days... Maybe because I continually wipe my device and flash ROMs? I'm not at all averse to buying private place, it's a fantastic app, I just haven't seen mention of a purchase in the app.


Sent PM.


----------



## subspace

*1.0.2.4*

Added SMS delivery reports
Fixed auto capitalization in SMS composer
Fixed rare wizard crash
Fixed rare MMS auto download issue (hopefully)
Fixed out of memory crash
Fixed rare crash on interacting with verbose notifications


----------



## subspace

*1.1.3.1*

Fixed issues on 4.3 devices
Fixed delivery report bug
Fixed errors from user replies


----------



## subspace

Anything to report guys? There will be a release today so if you have issues nows the time to tell me!


----------



## subspace

Any issues? Yesterdays update was a big one, would be good to know what happened.


----------



## subspace

SALE to coincide with the RCB sale - only $2!


----------

